# Tshirt design software



## enquirer (Feb 3, 2008)

My wife and I are looking into starting an online tshirt store and we were wondering if there is a site that provides customers with the ability to design their own shirts? We've seen several stores that offer this feature and was wondering if they designed it or if they found a host site.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

Maybe this could help. 

http://www.technologo.com/


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check the suggestions posted here: online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## enquirer (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

here is one I found rsktech.com they look interesting

R


----------

